# XML-Datei auswerten



## wersi77 (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

was empfiehlt sich gut zur Auswertung von Daten einer XML-Datei?
Beispiel:
Verkaufte Bücher -> monatlicher Verkaufsduchschnitt etc.

Ich muss Auswertungstools implementieren, die hier und da mal zum Einsatz kommen.

Also welches XML-Handler?
JDOM
SAX
???

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## André Uhres (1. Dez 2005)

JDOM ist wohl am einfachsten.


----------



## Slava (3. Dez 2005)

SAX ist auch gut!
1)durch überschreiben von DefaultHandler kannst du ganze programmielogik rein stecken!
2) dadurch das sax ereignisorientiert arbeitet kanst du die grossen dateien ohne angst um arbeitsspeicher zu parsen


----------



## André Uhres (3. Dez 2005)

Du hast vollkommen recht. 
JDOM wird aber oft bevorzugt, weil man damit manches leichter entwickeln kann.
Einer der großen Nachteile von DOM ist sein enormer Speicherbedarf und seine relativ schwache Performanz. Um für JDOM zu einer besseren Lösung zu gelangen, wird zum Beispiel versucht Teile des Dokuments erst bei Bedarf zu interpretieren.


----------



## byte (3. Dez 2005)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um für JDOM zu einer besseren Lösung zu gelangen, wird zum Beispiel versucht Teile des Dokuments erst bei Bedarf zu interpretieren.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Ob DOM oder JDOM, das XML Dokument wird als Baum vollständig eingelesen.


----------



## André Uhres (3. Dez 2005)

Man muss wissen, daß JDOM kein Parser ist sondern SAX oder DOM benutzt um das JDOM Dokument aufzubauen.


----------



## byte (4. Dez 2005)

Der Satz ist etwas unglücklich formuliert, denn man könnte daraus schlussfolgern, dass SAX und DOM Parser seien.


----------

